# EZ Drummer/Cakewalk Help.



## beefshoes (Aug 13, 2010)

I just got the Ez Drummer software with the drumkit from hell add on and the only software I own that will open it with is Cakewalk but in order to lay tracks I needed a MIDI controller. I have a Yamaha E213 Keyboard with a MIDI In/Out and I ordered a cable with the USB converter but whenever I open the software it won't work at all. If anyone knows what is going on with this please help out.


----------



## David kirby (Aug 16, 2010)

mate you dont need ANY hardware except a mouse and a keyboard to start programming drums in cakewalk sonar , all you gotta do is open the piano roll for a selected midi track!


----------



## beefshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't have sonor. I have Music Creator 5.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 19, 2010)

It'll be the same deal. I don't know about music creator but EZDrummer will respond to MIDI from any source. You just need to find how to put MIDI into music creator without a controller. I'm sure you can import from Guitar Pro, write in the piano roll, etc.


----------



## beefshoes (Aug 20, 2010)

So you write the parts via tabs in guitar pro?
I am sorry about this but I don't have much knowledge at all when it comes to using software. I do have guitartux though which will work I think.


----------



## beefshoes (Aug 21, 2010)

ok, I have the Piano roll opened and it is responding but I have no clue how to actually use it.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 22, 2010)

beefshoes said:


> ok, I have the Piano roll opened and it is responding but I have no clue how to actually use it.



I write drums in Guitar Pro and Import them sometimes, but I prefer using the piano roll.
Basically, each drum in EZDrummer responds to a particular MIDI note. MIDI notes can be named by numbers 0-127 or letters, A0, C4, B2, etc. 
You want to look up the basics on this in the manual or just play around and find out. There's some general maps that are followed such as 35/36 as bass drums, 38/40 snares, 41 43 45 47 48 toms, 57 and 49 crash, and so on. Hopefully this will give you a good start


----------



## beefshoes (Aug 22, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> I write drums in Guitar Pro and Import them sometimes, but I prefer using the piano roll.
> Basically, each drum in EZDrummer responds to a particular MIDI note. MIDI notes can be named by numbers 0-127 or letters, A0, C4, B2, etc.
> You want to look up the basics on this in the manual or just play around and find out. There's some general maps that are followed such as 35/36 as bass drums, 38/40 snares, 41 43 45 47 48 toms, 57 and 49 crash, and so on. Hopefully this will give you a good start



Is there a video on how to do this? I need a visual.


----------



## beefshoes (Aug 31, 2010)

ok, I have reaper now and I have my keyboard connected and my MIDI cable is enabled but I am still not getting a response. Does the Microsoft Wave Table interfere or something? I am so confused about this.


----------

